# Easy smoked cheese method



## squeezy (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out this video 

Easy answer to the temp problem ... gonna try this soon myself!
This would be great in the summer ...


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

Can I barrow your iron? I don't wanna trash my tip   ;{)


----------



## squeezy (Feb 7, 2008)

You can get a new one for 5 bucks ... and you should use a new one. Solder isn't on my list of flavorings ....


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 7, 2008)

That's just too easy.


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

Yer right there. I have spent long enough with a chunk haning out of my mouth while holding components/parts. Yuck! 

Eyes reely happie it dud knot ahfelect me!


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

Tried this method yesterday ... my iron couldn't light a cigarette 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... so I used my electric charcoal lighter to salvage the experiment. As you might expect, it was too hot. Once the chips were smoking, I just pulled the plug and let it ride. Ended up with a mild smoked product before dark.
Bottom line ... will figure out something that works well before cutting cheese.
Stay tuned!


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm what wattage did ya use? I have a 50 watter I use for heavy soldering... but most of the "pencil" types are 20-25 watts. They can be bought down to like 15 for fine work..maybe ya got one of those?

On edit:  This puppy'll get-r-done  http://www.mcminone.com/_goProduct.a...uct_id=21-4340


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

Mine is the same size as that puppy and rated at 60 W, however I have had it since about 1964 ... not used much in all those years though ... it still works fine on solder.
The only departure from the video, was using small chips/sawdust rather than pellets ... perhaps that is the problem?


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

hmmm would think that a plus... Maybe a bit of "packing" of the dust around the element for better heat transfer?

Yeah in '64 the solder joints tended to be a bit bigger  LOL!


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

Just found this puppy for $25 ... not cheap!

http://www.canadiantire.ca/include/p...=1203257116621


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Wooo  Mo'power! Yeah  a bit pricy... 

I had to fake a Canuckian postal code to see it tho  LOL!


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya know this deal is real simple and appears to work.
Now THAT's something to be proud of! 
Whoever thought it up gets a big ATTABOY!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL !    I'm surprised and impressed that you know how to do that ...


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 17, 2008)

Or, for $20 you can go to wally world and get a cheap electric hot plate and a cast iron smoking box.  I've been using this setup the last couple of weeks, and it works great.  You even have a dial to adjust if it gets too hot:


----------



## squeezy (Feb 17, 2008)

Wallyworld here is a lot different than the states ... not sure it is available. Also not sure it would run cool enough.
As I write, I have jerky in my CCSV using just briquettes and mesquite chunks with temps in the 80Âº to 105Âº range ... so I think I'll be able to use that method with my cheese as well ....
Thanks for the idea Geek


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 9, 2008)

This is AWESOME it works great. I am smoking my cheese right now and I couldn't keep my smoker under 200 so all of my cheese kept melting. I put the sottering iron in the tin can and boom tons of smoke and no heat at all. I am using wood shavings not pellets and it works just fine. But my iron is a newer one and it is a 40 watt with a adjustable heat nob ont it.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got done smoking my cheese for 3.5 hours I started with my propane and it was way to hot so I switched to the solder gun method which seemed to work well. I just ate some of my cheese and it tasts like I am sucking on a piece of burned wood. I did use a used soldering gun do you think I am tasting chemicals from that or maybe I just smoked it to long. I have smoked cheese in the past for much longer and never had a bad taste like this. I am kind of turned off from the soldering gun methed right now but maybe I should buy a new one and try some cheese with that to give it a fair shot. What do you guys think.


----------

